# Riding The New York Subway – 1977-1984 - photos



## editor (Jan 3, 2019)

Fantastic set of pics here 



























Riding The New York Subway - 1977-1984 - Flashbak


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2019)

Excellent stuff , I did ride that Subway a little later (Xmas 86) and it was still pretty similar.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 13, 2019)

Great photos, thanks for posting them editor


----------



## danski (Feb 17, 2019)

Amazing!


----------



## petee (Feb 17, 2019)

just so long as everyone understands that boom boxes were a bane. 
nice to see someone carrying a copy of the Voice tho'.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 17, 2019)

petee said:


> just so long as everyone understands that boom boxes were a bane.
> nice to see someone carrying a copy of the Voice tho'.



Well spotted ! - in the 1980's (late) , being so obsessed with NYC in London , I used to treat myself to a very expensive copy in a  newsagent in Central London. It "died" recently - another casualty of the time .....


----------



## petee (Feb 17, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Well spotted ! - in the 1980's (late) , being so obsessed with NYC in London , I used to treat myself to a very expensive copy in a  newsagent in Central London. It "died" recently - another casualty of the time .....



do you have a pm function?


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 17, 2019)

petee said:


> do you have a pm function?



MIght get out there for December - apart from the "Holiday Trains" - I  need say farewell to the (iconic) R32's .....


----------



## Favelado (Feb 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Fantastic set of pics here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For all of the crime and stink - I would cut off a limb to live in THAT New York.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 19, 2019)

Rio is still a bit like that. That kind of mad mess. Or it was when i lived there 9 years' ago anyway. In some way totally different - but parts of it are a tropical mid 80s Manhattan


----------



## Favelado (Feb 19, 2019)

Anyone really prefer the post Sex and The City, home of the cronut version? What an incredible clash of everything life should be the city once was.


----------



## davesgcr (May 10, 2019)

Back in the 80's I used to ride around pretty much everywhere - to be fair daylight - Brooklyn and the Bronx. My NYC friend (who had long given up on the Subway) - used to say - "You went here ? - using up your 9 lives"  -when I mentioned I had enjoyed a ride on the El to Marcy Avenue or up to 180th in the Bronx.

Nothing ever happened , in fact in certain places people used to make the effort to talk - not having seen a "tourist" there , probably ever. Those crap photos have not survived several house moves. Alas.


----------



## abe11825 (May 16, 2019)

Those are awesome photos. Thanks for sharing and linking to the article. As "dangerous" as it was in NY those days, I'm so grateful to see pictures like these. It makes me appreciate growing up in Boston and doing something similar with a camera - just start snapping away, paying no mind to life around me. It's all about life's experiences and to see this stuff gives a better glimpse into stories I hear from my (older) cousins who lived in NY as well as Massachusetts..


----------

